# Hans Zimmer on Electric Guitar



## ReelToLogic (May 18, 2019)

I just came across this video of Hans Zimmer playing electric guitar for this rendition of "Inception - Time". It prompted me to do some internet research to learn more about his past. I've known what an amazing composer he is, but I now have a deeper appreciation for how he got there...

Inception Video:


----------



## enyawg (May 18, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just came across this video of Hans Zimmer playing electric guitar for this rendition of "Inception - Time". It prompted me to do some internet research to learn more about his past. I've known what an amazing composer he is, but I now have a deeper appreciation for how he got there...
> 
> Inception Video:



This is great. I can’t quite make it out but is Mr Zimmer playing a James Trussart Steelcaster Electric Guitar here in the Inception - Time rendition?


----------



## GtrString (May 19, 2019)

Oh I wish HZ would do one more world tour. The first was incredibly inspiring!

I was in Venice at the end of that tour, but couldnt go to the final show in Milan.


----------



## Dietz (May 19, 2019)

Hey, that's my mix!  ... but it's in mono, for some reason or the other. 8-/

Here's a link to the original mix in stereo:



Enjoy,

_EDIT: Uh ... the credits say "Mixed by Alan Meyerson" - but it's still my mix (just ask Hans or Alan 8-) ...)_


----------



## Rctec (May 19, 2019)

Dietz said:


> Hey, that's my mix!  ... but it's in mono, for some reason or the other. 8-/
> 
> Here's a link to the original mix in stereo:
> 
> ...



IT‘S DIETZ‘S MIX!!! (Would Alan let it go out in mono? 

... and it’s a James Trussard guitar. It’s perfect. I’m trying to get him to. Hildegard me another one, but he can’t seem to get the neck quite right....


----------



## rottoy (May 19, 2019)

Rctec said:


> IT‘S DIETZ‘S MIX!!! (Would Alan let it go out in mono?
> 
> ... and it’s a James Trussard guitar. It’s perfect. I’m trying to get him to. Hildegard me another one, but he can’t seem to get the neck quite right....


You should have gone for an amplified nylon instead, it's all the rage these days.


----------



## NoamL (May 26, 2019)

rottoy said:


> You should have gone for an amplified nylon instead, it's all the rage these days.





0:38 when he pushes the invisible whammy bar is what transforms this from failure to high art


----------

